# Can you ID this tractor...?



## RBWyo (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and new to tractors. I'm purchasing some property and this tractor will stay... what do I have here? This is the only picture I have for now. 





  








Tractor




__
RBWyo


__
Nov 29, 2017


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

loader frame is blocking my view of the front lower corner, but I think it is a 656, they were made from 1965 to about the middle of 1973


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pardon my manners, Welcome to TractorForum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

RB, welcome to the forum! That's a mighty tough looking tractor by the way.


----------



## RBWyo (Nov 29, 2017)

willys55 said:


> loader frame is blocking my view of the front lower corner, but I think it is a 656, they were made from 1965 to about the middle of 1973


Great, thanks!


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks like an International farmall 1026. Actually 99% sure


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

1026 had three slot grill, 656 is a four slot


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi jeffc, welcome to the forum! I'm thinking that I'm 1% sure that it's a 1970's 656! 
Please hop over to the introductions forum and introduce yourself and share your personal interest in tractors and such.
https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/introductions.158/


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

If it's a 656 Hydro, It should be a real handy loader tractor. Should say on the side of the radiator shell...??? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

willys55 said:


> 1026 had three slot grill, 656 is a four slot


Yep, You are correct, I stand corrected. Good job


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## RBWyo (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I was able to get over to take another look at it and behind the loader frame is indeed the Farmall 656 identifying plate. We just closed on the property, got lots of work to do, hoping that this will be a useful implement! It's a diesel with no keys - handwritten instructions for starting it include how to jump it with the universal key, aka a screwdriver, lol.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on the property! We were doing the same thing this past February. To be sure, a good tractor with no key that runs, is far better than no tractor at all!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You are 'blessed' with a hydro tractor and loader!


----------

